# Blue water



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Just had fish shiped in for the first time. I was curious why the water was blue?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe they put some prophylactic methylene blue in the water? I can't think of anything else off hand...unless it's some new sedative cocktail which more and more wholesalers and breeders are using which I hate.


----------



## cherk947 (Sep 10, 2012)

Get ready for some fish loss.. I have never had great success with anything packed in MB


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Supposed to have additives to lower the breathing of the fish thus not having fish suffocate while in transit.

Could be wrong, saw some fish in blue water on an episode of "tanked" and that's what they said it did. They said to not put the blue water in the tank ( which seemed obvious )


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Where did you order from, & what did you order? How much did they charge for shipping.

sorry for all the questions, been looking for some electric blue jack's and the shipping / price / size is ridiculous


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

attackonthebass said:


> Where did you order from, & what did you order? How much did they charge for shipping.
> 
> sorry for all the questions, been looking for some electric blue jack's and the shipping / price / size is ridiculous


I've shipped several live fish and coral this past summer and it's quite expensive to do so. How much are they asking for shipping?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I ship all the time and never use the blue water. I believe it may be whats called bag buddies which is an additive to help soothe the fish in transit. Supposedly you have better survival rates. However IMO if they are healthy fish then they should do fine if packed and shipped right.

When receiving fish always drip acclimate in a dimly lit room to help with stress and water conditions. I have in the past acclimated over the course of a day depending on the species and the condition it arrived in.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

attackonthebass said:


> Where did you order from, & what did you order? How much did they charge for shipping.
> 
> sorry for all the questions, been looking for some electric blue jack's and the shipping / price / size is ridiculous


Ordered from Daves Rare Fish. Got about 30 fish @ 1". Cost about $65 for fedex next day. And the price of the fish were between $6 and $12 each. I got three different species of mbuna and cat fish. Fish are doing great. Nothing but good things to say about dave.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Prices seem pretty good. I'd love to start a Mumba tank, but I've loved jack dempseys & I'm not sure the two would get along.

Maybe one day I'll finally pull the trigger and get a large setup and drop a hundred on some of those fish.


----------

